# BB cable guide for VXR?



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

Just recieved my Time VXR frameset and everything looks great - bought it off ebay. Anyhow, I noticed the the cable guide on the bottom of the bottom bracket was either missing or not included. I've sent an email to the auctioner to hopefully get one but if not... Does anyone know where I could pick one up? I've got one from a previous frame but the one used on this VXR appears to use a screwless type.

Thanks again...

Ian in SD


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Call Timesport USA, they are up in Santa Barbara..... should be easy enough to get one from them. I don't currently have any extra or I'd send one.


----------



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I'll give them a call.

Ian


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Did you ask the seller for it? If I bought a frame on eBay, I'd expect the guide unless the seller specifically stated the frame didn't come with one.


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

If time sport doesn't work and try asking for Doug Knox by the way then find a local time dealer and ask them to get it from QBP. They do most of the warranty's for time usa.


----------

